# Alter Teich macht Sorgen



## Datschengarten (23. Dez. 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe im September meinen Kleingarten gewechselt und einen mit Teich erworben. Dieser ist wohl schon zig Jahre dort, keine Schönheit, aber ich hab mich verliebt. Darin schwimmen ziemlich viele Goldfische, ich glaube zu viele. Ein Karpfen taucht ab und zu mal auf, wenn es etwas zu futtern gibt. Der vorherige Besitzer hat ein reingesetzt, als der Karpfen 10 cm groß war. Jetzt schätze ich ihn auf 25cm. Der Teich ist einfach nur rund und geht an den Hängen gleich sehr steil abwärts, nur eine kleine Stelle ließe sich als Sumpfbereich oder sowas bearbeiten. Ich denke, dass ich ihn im Frühjahr einmal komplett entleeren und entschlammen sollte. Das Wasser ist trüb und lasst sich auch mit Teichklar nicht mehr verändern. Am Grund findet sich eine dicke Schicht schlamm. Vielleicht kann ich 5cm tief schauen. Stromanschluss gibt es leider keinen, also muss ich mir zur Klärung etwas anderes, vor allem Pflanzen einfallen lassen. Lediglich zwei __ Teichrosen sitzen drin. Was kann ich also tun, um den Teich etwas aufzuhübschen und vor allem wieder gesunden zu lassen? Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung und freue mich über jeden Kommentar. Werde aber das Formu gleich mal durchstöbern. 


 

 

 

 


Einen Blog zu meinem Garten findet Ihr hier:
www.freilandgarten.blogspot.com


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Hallo auch, 
erst mal fallen mir da Taschenmatten für das Ufer ein. So ähnlich wie die Uvermatten nur mit Taschen für die Pflanzen. Die Gibt es in unterschiedlicher Breite und Tiefe. Dadurch schützt du auch die Folie. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ufermatte-und-Pflanztasche-fur-Teichbau-Gartenteich-Teichrand-Teichfolie-Teich/261099539467?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D134%26meid%3D3602945483454867678%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1073%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D160785401791%26#ht_5746wt_1037
Aber nicht die aus Kokus die Verrotten



Weiterhin kann man auch mit einer Solarpumpe zum Beispiel in einen Filtergraben pumpen.


----------



## Nori (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Die Grundreinigung wird wohl sein müssen - schau aber, dass du wenigstens 500-1000 Liter rel. klares Wasser zwischenlagerst - vielleicht in einem kleinen aufblasbaren Becken.
Dann solltest du wie schon beschrieben die Folie abdecken und nat. mehr Pflanzen einbringen - ich denke eine Seerose (aus deinem Bestand) würde auch reichen - die schafft eigentlich nur Schatten und Unterstand für die Fische - für die Wasserqualität bringt die nicht viel.
Der Besatz sollte reduziert werden - sonst kommst du um Technik nicht herum - und die braucht Strom.
Die Solarsachen sind meist nicht leistungsfähig genug - es sei denn du errichtest eine rel. kostspielige "Inselanlage" mit Spannungswandler, Pufferbatterien etc.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Datschengarten (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Hey danke für die Antworten. Dann werd ich im Frühjahr den Teich ablassen, ausmoddern und fische abgeben. Und dann eben pflanztaschen kaufen, hab einige gefunden. Welche pflanzen sind dafür gut? Und wie funktioniert so ein filtergraben? Würde die solarpumpe dort Wasser hinein pumpen, dort wirds durch pflanzen oder sedimente gefiltert und läuft zurück in den teich?


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*



Datschengarten schrieb:


> Und wie funktioniert so ein filtergraben? Würde die solarpumpe dort Wasser hinein pumpen, dort wirds durch pflanzen oder sedimente gefiltert und läuft zurück in den teich?



So ist es sich vorzustellen. Ob eine Solarpumpe ausreicht ist dabei die Frage. 
Die Pumpe saugt Schmutz und Sedimente vom Teichgrund und diese können im Filtergraben sich absetzen. Weiterhin sollen die Pflanzen aus dem Filtergraben die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser hohlen damit kein Algenwasser entsteht bzw das Wasser klarer wird.


----------



## Joerg (26. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Hallo,
du solltest versuchen einige Fische, solange es die Witterung erlaubt, in einen anderen Teich umzusiedeln.
Gibt es denn einen Gießwasseranschluss?

Besonders Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen sind für einen Teich sehr hilfreich.
Diese ziehen ihre Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Datschengarten (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Im Moment, bis wahrscheinlich März oder april ist der wasseranschluss abgedreht. Kleingartenanlage. Einen anderen teich habe ich nicht, weiß also nicht wohin mit den Burschen. Wollte beim ausschlammen im Frühjahr dann einige abgeben. Über die Anlage eines filtergrabens muss ich mich dann mal informieren. Größe, tiefe und kosten. 
Danke für die netten antworten.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Filtergraben einfach hier in die Suche tippen. Dann bist du schon ein ganzes Stück weiter.


----------



## Datschengarten (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Es gibt eine solarpumpe, die 2 m hoch fördert. Ich habe neben dem teich zwei miteinander verbundene regentonnen. Allerdings ca 1,5 m weit weg, da sie auch vom dach Wasser auffangen und dann in den Teich über eine regenrinne weiterleiten können. Nun meine frage, ist die förderhöhe gleich die schlauchlänge oder muss mann waagerechte abschnitte nicht dazu zählen? Und sind zwei regentonnen mit filtermaterial besser als nichts oder so gut wie nichts und deshalb sinnlos?


----------



## Joerg (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Die Solarpumpe kann bis zu 2m bei optimaler Sonneneinstrahlung und keinen Rohrleitungsverlusten pumpen.
Besser wäre es also eingegrabene Tonnen kurz über der Wasseroberfläche oder einen Filterteich/Filtergraen zu versorgen.


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Und die eingegrabenen Tonnen, können im Winter nicht so schnell einfrieren, so das bei guter Isolierung die Pumpe auch im Winter laufen könnte (sofern die Sonne scheint und kein Schnee auf dem Solarmodul liegt.
Weiterhin sehen unsichtbare Tonnen, sprich in der Erde versenkt, besser aus 

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*



Datschengarten schrieb:


> Es gibt eine solarpumpe, die 2 m hoch fördert.


Wie Jörg schon schreibt, Ist das die max mögliche. Kanst du dir so vorstellen, wie wenn die Sonne genau passend auf die Solarpanele scheint, dass dann ein Tropfen bis zu 2 Meter hoch im Schlauch steigt.....also nix was dir hilft.

Weiterhin benötigt ein "normaler Filter" einen durchgängigen Wasserfluss. Ein Filter arbeitet nicht nur mit den Schmutzsieben und auch die Matten sind nicht nur für die Sammmelung von Schmutz. In den Filtern entsteht eine Bakterienflora welche das Wasser reinigt. Man spricht auch vom einfahren des Filters bis die Filterleistung voll funktioniert. Diese Bakterien benötigen aber einen kontienuierlichen Wasserstrom. Dieser ist notwendig um Sauerstoff an die Bakterien zu förden. Wenn du aber nur eine Solarpumpe zur Verfügung hast ist ein kontinuierlicher Wasserstrom nicht möglich. Also eingegrabenr Tonnen oder ähnliches kannst du nach meiner Meinung vergessen, wenn du mittels einer Solarpumpe den Filter betreiben möchtest.

Deshalb kamm mein Vorschlag mit einem Filtergraben um wenigstens eine gewisse Filterung zu ermöglichen. Wenn die Solarpumpe vom Teichgrund arbeitet wird der Mulm in den Filtergraben gefördert. Dort kann er sich absetzen und die Pflanzen können überflüssige Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen. Für den Filtergraben ist es ziemlich egal ob Wasser aus dem Teich dazu kommt oder nicht. Bei einer Tiefe von ca. 75 cm ist das ein eigener kleiner Teich mit viellen Pflanzen. 

Mit deinem Teich, so wie ich Ihn jetzt von den Bildern erkenne, gehe ich von einem ziemlich tiefen Loch aus. Ob da Stufen eingearbeitet sind oder nicht, ist dir das bekannt?

Als zwingend sehe ich aber erst mal eine Uferschutzmatte auf der blanken Folie an. Am besten die Geschichte mit den Pflanzentaschen. Sowas kann man auch selber aus den Uferschutzmatten nähen. Nur muss der Faden dann Verrotungsstabil sein.


----------



## Datschengarten (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Hallo, ok das leuchtet ein. Dann läuft aber aus dem filtergraben wieder Wasser in den teich oder nicht? 
Der reich ist ein tiefes loch mit wahrscheinlich einer stufe, mehr konnte ich nicht erstochern. Die seerosen liegen in pflanzkorben auf dieser stufe. 
Die matten habe ich mir schon raus gesucht, mit zwei reihen pflanztaschen übereinander,so könnte man dann ja zwei tiefen simulieren. So richtig fündig bin ich hier nicht geworden, was den filtergraben angeht. Da schau ich mich nochmal woanders um. Die suchfunktion hier finde ich leider wenig hilfreich, wenn man was konkretes sucht. Bestellt ihr euer pflanzen im Netz oder kauft ihr lieber bei einem Händler?


----------



## jolantha (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*



Datschengarten schrieb:


> Bestellt ihr euer pflanzen im Netz oder kauft ihr lieber bei einem Händler?



Viele Teichbesitzer räumen im Frühjahr ihre Teiche aus, da kannst Du gegen einen kleinen
Obulus, bzw. Portoerstattung so einiges an Pflanzen bekommen. 
Schau mal in den  " Flohmarkt" .
 Vielleicht habe ja auch Teichbesitzer in Deiner Gegend etwas abzugeben.


----------



## Datschengarten (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Ich bin mir noch nciht sicher, ob ich den Aufbau eines Filtergrabens verstanden habe. Ich habe mir das so gedacht, dass er etwas höher liegt, als der Teich. V-förmig, ein Meter tief. in der Mitte nichts, außen die Pflanzkörbe mit dem Pflanzen, dazwischen eine Filtermatte oder sieb oder sowas. Dann pumpt die Pume unter die Filtermatte und oben kommt "sauberes" Wasser raus und fließt über einen Ablauf zurück in den Teich?
Die Zeichnung soll mal verdeutlichen, was ich meine? Wie breit muss dann so ein Graben und wie lang? 20% der Teichgröße und 1m tief, habe ich gelesen.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Ich habe keinen richtigen Filtergraben. Weiterhin stößt man bei der Suche im Netz auf so Schlagworte wie Zielsaugtechnik und Bodenansaugung. Alles Schick,  wenn man einen Teich neu baut. 
Da ist ein Filtergraben dann tiefer als der Teich und aus dem Filtergraben wird in den Teich gepumpt.

Denke wie du deine Skizze gezeichnet hast ist das schon ganz passend. Nur ich würde auf die ganze künstliche Filterwatte oder Matte verzichten. Ist nicht so mein Ding draußen. Ich werde, wenn ich einen Filtergraben baue diesen Trapezförmig vom Profil gestallten. Unten kommt etwas grober Sand als Bodengrund rein. Da werden die Filtergrabenpflanzen rein gesteckt und dann wird der Graben eher so lang wie möglich bevor das Wasser wieder in den Teich läuft. Damit sich über die Strecke die Schmutzpartikel absetzen können. Soll er doch zuwuchern. 
Wenn ich auf diese weise den Teich nicht klarer bekomme dann lebe ich da erst mal mit und denke mir ggf. was neues aus. 

Ich brauche nicht unbedingt eine Sichttiefe bis zum Grund, wichtig ist das die Fische gesund sind


----------



## lollo (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*



Datschengarten schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch nciht sicher, ob ich den Aufbau eines Filtergrabens verstanden habe.


Hallo,

dann lese und schau dich doch HIER mal um.
Da gibt es die Erklärung auch in einem Video.


----------



## Datschengarten (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Vielen dank für die zahl reichen antworten. Ich werd erst einmal nur sanieren und bepflanzen. Dann seh ich mal weiter. Vg


----------



## samorai (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Alter Teich macht Sorgen*

Hallo Datschengarten!
Installiere die Pumpe nicht auf den Grund Deines FG. Besser ist es sie in einer Wassertiefe von 20-40 cm zu hängen. So saugt die Pumpe kein  Material an, was an den Pflanzen "vorbei" geht, dann kannst Du den Zwischenraum als Absetzbecken nutzen.
Oh, kacke ich bin falsch, die Pumpe ist ja im Teich. Ups, vielleicht hilfts einen anderen.
mfg Ron!


----------

